# Got myself a little upgrade...



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

So consistent and i truly think the flavours it produced are so much better then my old bazzera magica e61!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Superb. Awesome colour too


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Superb. Awesome colour too


Nearly matches the cups too!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Great machine. What bike do you have?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks great


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Jony said:


> Great machine. What bike do you have?


Its a focus cayo disc but with light bicycle carbon wheels.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Dunk said:


> Its a focus cayo disc but with light bicycle carbon wheels.


minus 1300g fullset? 1500/1600 is about standard


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dunk said:


> So consistent and i truly think the flavours it produced are so much better then my old bazzera magica e61!


What you need is this now


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

The wheels yeah about 1400g i think. They are the 35mm deep ones.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Great looking machine mate


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely looking machine, enjoy the coffee it produces


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

yesss so true, or just powder coat my mazzer mini. Though probs due a grinder upgrade now! haha!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That might be a bit big


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Eeeek yeah just a little!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Ooh lovely!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a machine that's been on my radar. I like my Expobar dual boiler and had believed it was "the last machine i'd buy", but the linea mini is so cool.

The only thing I'd like more would be a Synesso 1 group, but they are crazy money. I got to use one for a day recently, and the pre programmable four stage pressure profiling on a paddle group was just sublime. So well built.


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

Totally BEAUT set-up....!!!!


----------

